# Points of Order



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

This thread will be for discussing suspected rules violations. Have fun!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

OK I have a question already. Don't they have to be of our own golden? Steph said her's is of her golden's BFF but I don't think it's her dog. Just being clear after the fiasco of the previous photo contest.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

The rule says:

_7.	Submitting the photos of a dog or dog which you do not own, you did not photograph or you did not have permission of the dog owner to photograph, is not permitted in this contest. Such action could invite a civil suit against the photographer, and the contest administrator (Moi) as well as the Golden Retriever Forum will not be held responsible._

Which means that you need to own the photo, not necessarily the dog.  It conflicts with rule number eight, which will be eliminated.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

OK, I misunderstood the first line. You just have to have the owner's permission.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Debles said:


> OK, I misunderstood the first line. You just have to have the owner's permission.


I've modified rule number eight, so that it no longer conflicts with number seven. Thanks for your input!


----------

